# Your Brief Cycling History



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, since we've been around awhile and a lot of us have been cycling awhile, I thought it would be interesting to hear each other's cycling history. I'm going to say, leave out your bike riding as a kid unless you raced bmx or never stopped riding or something that ties into your later riding, and also let's try to keep to our cycling and not just what bikes we had. Here's mine:

I was living in Philadelphia in the mid-'90s and a co-worked told me about her and her boyfriend mountain biking. I don't know why, but the idea really appealed to me and I decided to buy a bike. I did a little research, wanted the Mongoose Rockadile (front suspension!) but decided it was a bit more than I wanted to pay so I got a Univega and started riding at Wissahickon Park. I ended up moving to the Chestnut Hill neighborhood of Philly, where I could ride my bike to the trails from my apartment. Most of the trails were rough with big rocks, and I usually was bleeding by the time I got home. I also found I could connect trails and ride into the city to explore and once rode out to Valley Forge.

In 1996, I moved to Tokyo and shipped my bike. I remember the first weekend once my bike had arrived. Saturday, there was a typhoon and I was stuck inside. Sunday, I got in my first ride and rode out to a shrine I had visited previously. There were bikes and garbage cans and all kinds of things strewn about from the typhoon. For the next three years, I rode my bike every weekend exploring the city. I would usually set a plan of where to ride to, sometimes I made it and sometimes I wandered off course exploring. I bet I visited more gardens, shrines and temples than the average Japanese visits in a lifetime. In 1999, I moved back to the States, new wife and daughter in tow.

Back in Atlanta, where I had grown up, I bought a 2000 Diamondback, front suspension! I rode it a couple of times on the nearby rails to trails, I think once on some real singletrack, and hung it on the wall.

2006, family vacation to Japan and China. While there, my legs just didn't feel good. I decided my exercise regime of yard work and gardening wasn't cutting it and I needed to get in better shape. While my family (now two kids) stayed on in China, I headed back home and dusted off the bike and hit the local singletrack. I've been hooked ever since.

Wintertime, the trails would often be closed due to freeze/thaw cycles so I hauled my now dual suspension bike to that same rails to trail but quickly realized the inefficiency of it on a paved path. Came across a free Nashbar road bike on Craigslist and got into road biking when the trails were closed. Can't remember exactly when and why, but I started running and then someone told me I should do a triathlon and I did a couple of sprints and then came across a good deal and bought a tri bike. I did most of my training on my mountain bike as that's what I preferred. I'd ride and then run the trails, occasionally I would ride the tri bike so I'd be used to it. Ended up doing an off-road duathlon and later an adventure race. 

It's been probably three years since I raced at all, other than 5Ks and some trail run races. Traded the tri bike for a cyclocross so that I could road bike from home, cutting through some singletrack. Also picked up a fixed gear as a project bike and ride it occasionally. I'm convinced the bicycle is mankind's greatest invention.

Well, so much for keeping it brief!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2017)

Rode informally through my teens and started building "cruisers" in the late 80s using old Schwinn frames and what ever 5-speed hub/der I could lay my hands on. In '81 I fractured two vertebrae (I was 19) and used cycling to rehab. The next summer I took my Panasonic S-1000 (really my first decent bike) on an afternoon ride that turned into a century and change. I was hooked. Started road racing in 1983, joined the AF later that year. Bought a mountain bike in 1984 and started to commute to work in 1985 when my car crapped out. I've been commuting since then. Road raced from 83-87 and again in 2005. CX raced in 03-04. Been contemplating some gravel racing, but my shoulders, knees and back are crap so they'll need to be shorter races. 

My thing these days is riding to/from work every other day. It's 37 miles round trip but I'm only doing half that during the winter (driving halfway, riding the rest). Good to go above 9F or 0F windchill. Selling my last road bike and the recumbent I thought would help my shoulders (but it hurts my lower back) and sticking to the Fargo and the new Kona Wo. Love the Wo in the snow and on the local trails.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I started in 1988.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Started riding bikes for real in 1970. Then mountain biking in '85.
Founded the Disciples Of Dirt Mountain Bike Club in '87 -- club's still going strong (now an IMBA Chapter). Look us up if you come to Oregon, we'll show you the local goods.
Completed my first 100 mile off-road race in 2001 at age 47 (Cascade Cream Puff). 17,000' elevation gain. Ugh. Finished 25th overall in 10:17, my best of five finishes.
These days I still mountain bike 52 weeks a year and love it; probably average 10 hours a week on the bike.
Multi-day off-road touring is the most fun I know how to have with a bicycle.
--sParty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I started riding dirt trails that were made by motorcycles starting at age 8 or so on Schwinn Stingrays. I then at an early age started riding motorcycle [dirt bikes] and eventually got my own at age 11. Once that happened the bike fun was shelved for many years as I continued on riding dirt bikes. Then the early 90's hit and my older brother got into mountain biking. Soon after my younger sister married a mountain biker. She got into the sport and became quite the XC racer. Even racing against the pros and traveling around the country for several years. She was living in Colorado and I had moved from there to SoCa. Whenever the Norba Nationals came to Big Bear and events at Mammoth they were racing. I'd hit those events to spectate the races. I drooled over the sport for several years before finally buying my first real mountain bike in 2000 at the age of 39. A 2000 GT XCR-LE idrive.

I actually started riding mountain bikes in 1993 or so on loaner and rental bikes until years later when I finally bought one. I even made a trip to Moab in 1994 on a too small for me loaner from my older brother Raleigh HT early RS fork and basket pedals. A 4 day trip to attend my sisters wedding. As I said they were heavy into mtb racing around the country and had a mtb themed wedding. They were married at the top of a mountain in Moab and the attending all rode mountain bikes 12 miles up then after the ceremony down. The elderly were transported to and from the spot atop the mountain via 4 wheel drive vehicles.

The rest is history I've had the bug ever since.








^^ 1994 Moab Slickrock on a too small for me HT with basket pedals :madman: loaner bike. Luckily my MX background skills kicked in and I survived that trip unscathed. 








^^ First mountain bike purchase in 2000. Photo at the top of Noble Canyon / San Diego.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Chazpat,

thank you for starting this thread, and telling your story.

Mid 90's, I went to a party with my girlfriend and one of the guys in the group was an avid mountain biker, said how awesome it was and that I should try it. At that time I was still surfing, doing a bit of running and some workouts. 

Late 97: 
Surfing was getting just so crowded on good days so I got a book about hiking in the back country of Orange County. Then I borrowed my bro's old GT Timberline I think it was and went out at Aliso Woods one day. I remember the brakes weren't very good at all, but I did a little bit of climbing and saw others on better bikes with some skills, having a good time. I wanted to get better at that sport. I'd see a neighbor going riding with his yellow Santa Cruz Heckler on his car. I then saw him at the gym, started talking about mountain biking.

Early 1998: So for my birthday in Jan of 98' I went over to JAX bicycles in Long Beach and decided to go full suspension right away, why not? The choice was between a GT LTS or a Specialized Enduro Ground Control. Went with the Spec and started riding on the backside of the Bolsa Chica Wetlands. Then I started riding with the SHARE Mountain Bike Club at El Moro on Tuesdays, on weekends on my own and with a few buddies (including the neighbor with the Heckler) and in other places. March or April of that year I decided to enter the Warriors Society Counting Coup event - it was only about 15 miles and 5000' of elevation gain; I "thought" I was ready, but I had a tough time on Holy Jim. I didn't have any experience on technical trail and took a ridiculously long time to finish - I even told the sweep to go ahead of me!

1999: Spring, I bought a Dean Titanium hardtail with an XTR build. Kind of a dreambike back then, and I know... a lot of bike for such a short time riding - but I practiced and trained, built up my climbing stamina and speed, came back that year and almost won the Counting Coup - taking 2nd.

1999-2000: I did other races in Fontana and got a few 2nds. I think I almost won one but took a wrong turn towards the finish. I know how could that happen.

I took my first trip to Moab with friends on that Dean. my first ride was on Slickrock and it was exciting and a blast.
I got a 2nd set of wheels, with road slicks on them, and used that Dean as a road bike to train on - I would ride the beach path at Huntington, in the evening after work, and push it - getting in sprints. I'd also ride the Santa Ana River Trail. I also got my first roadbike - a Specialized Allez, and trained on that - getting in with some road clubs and a guy I met through friends, who had moved to SoCal from back East. He was into track racing, but we'd ride on road together.

Early 2000: I wanted to go FS again so sold the Dean and got a Santa Cruz Superlite.
I made a big move to Idaho (Boise) in 2000 or 2001. Sold the Superlite and bought another Enduro then. I had also sold the Allez and bought a KHS Flite 800 road bike with a steel frame.

I think I also bought a Kona Kikapu in early 2000's and raced on that in Boise, taking 2nd at a race called the Coyote Classic. Fast foward to last year 2016, and I raced that at age 53 and won my age class. That was on a Trek Superfly. It was a pretty tough xc course; I pushed it pretty well. Actually I did not think I placed at all until I realized it was broken down by age class. I was pretty happy to have won that. 

I may make a move back to Southern California as soon as a good job offer opens up there - but am still up in Boise for now. Wherever I am, I will ride, and I will only live in places where I can ride. Most important of all this - and I know I've jumped around some writing this - the friends I've made through this awesome sport.

Current "quiver" of bikes:
Transition Scout 3 "Klover"
Fugi SL LE Two.4 carbon road bike "Hammer"
Am looking to pick up a light 27.5 or 29er Hardtail to do more racing on.

Past bikes - it seems like friends and acquaintances of mine who have more solid professions and better jobs therefore much higher incomes - have way better bikes and components than me - but looking back, I've had a lot of bikes!

1998 Specialized Enduro FSR Ground Control
Dean Scout Ti hardtail
Jamis Dakar
Aeon Isis
Ellsworth Sub 22 Hardtail
Santa Cruz Superlight
1999-2000 Specialized Enduro with adjustable geometry and travel
Kona Kikapu
Another Specialized Enduro
A Rocky Mountain Slayer
2005 Turner 5 Spot - bought frame at The Path and built it up from components from the Specialized.
A couple of Giant Trances
Giant Reign
Giant Anthem X 29er
Specialized something or other full suspension - not an Enduro
2014 or 15, Turner 5 Spot DW Link
Transition Scout (current trailbike)
Fugi SL LE (current roadbike)


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Started riding <2 years ago for my health. Still on an entry level bike but damn is this fun.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

I got into mountain biking in 2011. My marriage was not working well, 2 kids and (still) working 2 jobs. My brother introduced me by letting me ride his jamis hardtail. I love the outdoors and immediately felt at home, riding trails in the hills around a lake. So, moved out of the house, filed for separation and bought my 1st MTB: GT avalanche 2.0, hardtail. Joined up with some MTB groups my brother had told me about and began riding as often as I could.

I really hit it off with some other guys and did a lot of night riding. Started riding more difficult and hilly terrain. 

for my 50th birthday (53rd coming up soon), I purchased my first full suspension bike: Giant Trance. On my 50th, I rode 25 miles in the rain and HAD THE TIME OF MY LIFE!!!

With that bike, I've greatly improved my skills (numchuck skills per Napolean dynamite) and road even harder trails. Even signed up for 100 mile MTB endurance race from Donner summit to Auburn. Trained all summer for that race, talked some buddies into riding it too, and race came quick. Started at 6am in Soda Springs, and off we went. thirty minutes into the race I had a mechanical: I could pedal and the chain was not broken - Free hub failure!!! Out of the race All my gambler friends lost big time! But I entered a 50 mile race and came in 15th of 30 in my age group. Very happy!

I did return the following year to race again but due to political issues surrounding the race, it was only 88 miles. I finished it.

So, this year I already entered a 50 mile race in Tahoe and will race a 100 mile gravel grinder on my new specialized sequoia. After only 6 weeks, the sequoia has nearly 600 miles on it!

Now my favorite thing is bikepacking and I have more trips for this year. Adventure awaits!!!

Phillip


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

On and off bikes during childhood (70's) and switched to dirt bikes during high school (early 80's). Got my first mountain bike in the 90's, Schwinn Sidewinder but barely used it and donated it, in 1999 got my first real mountain bike, a GT Outpost Trail and then the bug got a hold of me. Have been riding since then and have had bikes from front suspended hardtails to downhill to full rigid single speed and everything in between. The bike I miss the most was my Giant Reign X1, it was like riding on a couch but at this time I'm hooked with my Growler fat bike.









Raced XC for a couple of seasons, did adventure races and then moved to marathons and 24 hour races. At that time my son was also racing so I stopped being a racer and became the father of a racing kid. Also managed and ran the kids program for the local racing commission, did that for four years, now follow the kids that raced in my league and keep an eye on how they're doing on their racing.









After relocating to CNY became a coach of a NICA team, didn't enjoyed the experience and after one and a half seasons left the team.









Today, I have become a recreational rider, only ride for relaxation, a bit of exercise and love to be on the back of group rides. Now is more of a way to disconnect, meet people, have fun with others (still love to ride solo) and enjoy the after ride refreshment specially if my son is able to tag along, he's my favorite rider and I'm his biggest fan.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Riding from the age of 4, road biking from 11 years old 1973. Bought an early mountain bike in '83 a Schwinn High Sierra. Had family was off bike for a few years got back into road riding. Friend got me seriously into MTB 3 years ago at 52. All of it's fun!


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

is structural/surgical thing?
You may benefit from core strengthening routine.
That may allow you to better use your leg power with much less strain on your core.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am not 50 yet (47) so I hope I dont get booted...

Got my first bike, Huffy Thunder Road in 1976. Hit the dirt trails in the woods of all of the local parks. Mowed lawns and shoveled snow form2 years with my eyes on a Mongoose Supergoose, which I got in 1981. I was in heaven. Hit the same dirt trails as well as BMX racing dirt tracks until that bike got stolen, which absolutely crushed me. 

A few years went by (and I got distracted by learning to drive) and then I bought my self a 1988 Mongoose Californian Pro, which Instill have and use. About this time I also got into MTBing, and finally bought my self a 1994 Trek Mountain Track 830. Started to hit the trails a bit more seriously, but also got "distracted" by touring with my band and living in a van for a couple of years. 

Got back into both BMX and MTB about 10 years ago when I "landed" from touring life. Bought my self a Surly Krampus last year (the Trek is now my commuter/paved trails bike) and have now been getting my step son and fiance into riding. Gonna get a more up to date BMX this summer as well. 

Other than musiic, biking is my heaven. Always has been. When I retire, it will to be someplace where I can play my drums unhindered by noise laws, and where I can ride rgiht outnto the trails. And I need frozen ponds to skate on.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

1980 - Arrived at my first USAF base in Sacramento, CA with a Schwinn LeTour. A fellow airman sees my bike and asks "do you ride?" I say "yes" and worked up to riding organized centuries every weekend including the Davis Double Century and the Markleville Death Ride. Upgraded my bike to a mid range "sport turing" model. Gear - Wool shorts with leather chamois, sneakers with toe straps.

1982 - Arrived at my second USAF base in Spangdahlem, Germany (near Trier and very hilly). Raced on the local team Radfahrer Verein Schwalbe, Trier (RVS Trier). Earned the nickname Pilzkopf (mushroom head) because I wore a white Bell Tourlite hardshell helmet while everyone else wore leather hairnets. Upgraded to a racing bike - Moser with Columbus SL and Campy Super Record. I continued to ride Moser's with Campy until 2012. I learned a lot about team racing and bike handling skills. Gear - Spandex shorts, cycling shoes with cleats and toe clips.









1985 - Now a civilian back in Upstate New York. Road raced for a few years but stopped because it wasn't fun - too cut-throat, too rude, and not a team sport. My European cycling experience spoiled me. Continued to ride with a local (non-racing) club riding centuries on the weekends. Minimal mtb riding due to local trail restrictions. We had to drive hours just to ride off-road, thus, not much mtb riding. Upgraded to the first clipless pedal system from Look.

1998 - Moved to Colorado. Started to discover mountain biking. Initially I couldn't ride up a 6" water bar. I thought all the trails were horrible because they "weren't rideable." Continued riding road and now mountain biking (hike-a-biking) too.

2000 - Met some guys while mtb riding. They had no stamina but they could ride almost any technical trail. They were faster than me because when I had to walk up an obstacle, they just rode up it. I road and learned from these guys for years and eventually was able to hone my technical skills. From this point on, we usually went to Fruita and/or Moab every Spring and Fall.









2013 - Riding in the snow! Bought my first fat tire bike and began riding it every winter in snowy conditions. Often times I'm breaking trail after a fresh snowfall. No more indoor trainer!









Today - I still love riding road, mountain and fat. My only riding "goal" is to enjoy the experience. While I'm not the fastest, I move pretty well and it's fun to pass riders and then hear them talking to their buddies about "that guy with the grey hair."


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Started riding when I was little kid and still ride now that I'm a big kid.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

OK, 1st (sort of) mountain bike was in the 80's. Before that it was a CCM 10 speed that the friend's father cut the tires on for better traction. Toss in some dirt bikes during late 80's early 90's. 1st real mountain bike was a Marin HT which I rode for years, its been all round Canada with me.
mid 90's-2000's was a hardcore weekend warrior riding at least 1 full day per weekend, the other day was climbing. Did numerous 24 hour relay races in Ontario. As time went on started to do medical coverage for adventure races for a company in Ontario. A great reason for 2 bikes, 1 for riding (RM Spice) and 1 for medical coverage (Cannondale F400). 
2012 saw a change in life when I retired from the Canadian Army and became a ski / bike pro patrol at a resort, which prepared me for where I live and ride now. 
Now, I'm living east of Calgary and ride SW of Calgary in the foothills / Rockies.
Still big kid at heart.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

1974 rode Huffy Scout 80 miles to my old hometown to visit my best buddy. 13 years old. 
1983 started back riding my brothers 3 speed ross cruiser. 
1985 bought a "real" Panasonic mountain bike in Parker Co and started exploring the jeep roads. 
1988 back in Michigan bought an 1988 Mongoose Tomac Signature Series and started mid pack sport racing. 
1989-1994 went through a number of bikes while riding quite regularly. 
1994 had our 1st son and riding gradually declined to nothing because of family obligations. 
2011 Bought a cheap 29er Slingshot and got back to riding regularly. 
2013 Riding hard to train for Ore to Shore. Kept getting slower instead of faster. Diagnosed with Acute Myeloid Leukemia. Stem Cell Transplant 12-27-13. 
March 14 Back on my new fatbike, started training for Novembers Iceman. Completed that years "mudman" mid pack in the fatbike class. I was overjoyed to tears that I had "made it" and raised a bunch of money for Be the Match in the process. 
Now training for Lumberjack and happy to be living life. I'm still not fast by any means but I take what I can get. I can honestly say the bike saved my life, my transplant doc told me a was just a few days from death when I got diagnosed in the ER.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bikes are like boots to me, a tool to get me where I want, so my biking history is pretty much like 2old's.

Had some accidents, done some long rides, a bit of success in the odd race, but I'm more interested in what ride comes next. I was out today on the mountain on foot scoping out the next ride - involving a bit of hike-a-bike by the look of it.


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

I've pretty much never really been a biker. I've always been a hiker. 

A couple years ago I was doing a cross-country Pacific-to-Atlantic hike over the course of 8 months, and discovered two things:
1. I love epic-scale dirtbag traveling. I've never felt so free in my life.
2. My back is no longer up to hauling 50 lbs around for 20-25 miles per day. 

So I went all-in on the dirt road bike touring thing. I'll be heading out next summer on a multi-year tour, turning 50 in the fall. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Got my first 10-speed bike in 1970 because my car died. Found out about nice bikes, moved up to a Peugeot PX-10 and then a Colnago by 1972. Founding member of Velo Club Tamalpais that year.

One road racing season, 1974, but I was also a rock band roadie at the time, and my job didn't allow for much training. I didn't do very well.

My roommate and I got old clunker bikes to use for town bikes, and then we started taking them out on trails. Around 1975 we modified our bikes by adding derailleurs.

In 1976 some of us started racing our old Schwinns downhill against the clock. In 1978 a friend built me a custom balloon tire bike to replace my 40-y.o. Schwinn.

In 1979 my friend and I rented a garage to build this new type of bike in. We called our company "MountainBikes." 

Now I have a lot of really nice bikes and I never have to pay for them.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Leave my briefs out of this discussion. (My boxers, though, are fair game, or just gamey...).

Rode as a kid on a cruiser bike all over town. Then became a teenager and girls were more fun. Getting married, raising a family created a riding hiatus that lasted a couple decades. In my forties started riding again to stay in shape, since the running was taking a toll on my knees. Now that I am retired I have more time to ride...if it would only stop snowing...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Bought a new '86 Rockhopper, been mountain biking in the Four Corners Region ever since. Started building trails in the Zuni Mountains in '90, been doing that ever since too. I ride a couple times a week, xc ski in the winter, and enjoy bikepacking as well. Currently serve as the leader of Gallup Trails, sponsor the Zuni Mountain 100 endurance race, host old and new friends at our mtb cabin on the mountain. Ping me if you're passing through between May and December... always up for a ride.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Repack Rider said:


> ...
> 
> In 1979 my friend and I rented a garage to build this new type of bike in. We called our company "MountainBikes."
> 
> ...


Wait... wha?!? Cover blown! Hello CK! You named the mountain bike club that I founded in 1987 in Eugene, Oregon, tho you may or may not know this (I pirated your words.) Thank you for some if not many of my earliest off-road cycling inspirations. 
=s


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought a bike 5 years ago
I ride that bike
I drink a beer or two after riding that bike
Rinse and repeat:thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I was a 22-year meth addict, alcoholic and smoker. At age 42, I was suffering from Congestive Heart Failure, stratospheric Hypertension, a hardened liver and borderline Diabetes. Doc gave me 5 years to live. 

Went to rehab and quit everything on 11/04/2006. Still riding 1x11 as of this writing and sober. Lost 90 pounds of post-rehab weight gain and does two road Centuries a year, including several 5-hour Trail Epics, at age 53. Life on two wheels is grand....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> I was a 22-year meth addict, alcoholic and smoker. At age 42, I was suffering from Congestive Heart Failure, stratospheric Hypertension, a hardened liver and borderline Diabetes. Doc gave me 5 years to live.
> 
> Went to rehab and quit everything on 11/04/2006. Still riding 1x11 as of this writing and sober. Lost 90 pounds of post-rehab weight gain and does two road Centuries a year, including several 5-hour Trail Epics. Life on two wheels is grand....


I know I've told you this before but it needs repeating. Congrats on kicking the evil addictions and gaining a good one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I bought a bike 5 years ago
> I ride that bike
> I drink a beer or two after riding that bike
> Rinse and repeat:thumbsup:


Next time let's try to keep it brief.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I know I've told you this before but it needs repeating. Congrats on kicking the evil addictions and gaining a good one.


No ****! Inspiring... well done.
=s


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

My story sounds a lot like a few others:

Huffy Stingray at age 5 in 1966 - Learned how to ride dirt, how to jump garbage cans, how to crash, how to treat wounds.
Schwinn Typhoon at age 10 - Leaned how to haul heavy loads of newpapers for miles each day.
Roadmaster 10-speed at age 12 - learned how to fix crappy Shimano derailleurs, and go on "bike hikes" in the country equipped with a rucksack full of water and PB&J sandwiches.
Jeunet French 10-speed at age 14 - My first "good" bike. Learned how to fix crappy plastic Simplex derailleurs and I did my first century.
St. Etienne French racing bike at age 15 - learned how to glue on a sew up, how to ride a criterium, and how to treat massive road rash when your glue job didn't hold. 

And on and on. First cyclocross bike in 1977, first track bike in 1978, first MTB in 1985, first tandem in 1985, first MTB tandem in 1999, first DH bike in 2001, etc. etc. etc. 

I've raced road, criterium, track, cyclocross, ultra-marathon road, XC, DH, Leadville 13 times, enduro. I suck at racing, but I love it. I've toured 10-12 weeks or so, commuted a ton. I've built good frames out of steel and bamboo, dozens of wheels, hundreds of bike builds/tear downs/rebuilds. Currently own 25 bikes. Need to downsize!

I've broken a couple of bones, had dozens of stitches, miles of road rash, permanent hematomas, I have a titanium plate in my neck from riding. Even my worst days on a bike were worth doing, and most of the best days of my life involved a bike in some way. 

I rode to work this morning - 38F and 20MPH winds. It was great.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

In 1992, we bought our older son a Mtn bike. It was large enough for me to ride so I gave it a spin. It was so much more fun to ride than my road bike. So I bought a Trek 820. Six months later I got a Trek 930, which was a big upgrade at the time. Then came the trek 950 with a Judy Fork in 1996. 1998 came about with a Kona Kilueua (SP?) After a 9 hour 43 mile ride in 1999 a weld broke and I got a warranty Kona Explosif frameset. Still have that frameset, on its third wheelset and drivetrain. Built up a Superlight frameset in 2008. Some parts have been upgraded/replaced over the years.

I've always enjoyed backcountry touring. See the sights. Not much into racing. After two injuries wherein I couldn't tie my shoes for four weeks, I now reserve the right to walk when I feel threatened by the terrain. At age 67, I have nothing to (and no reason to) prove.

Sadly, I used to do a 20-25 mile ride and it was no big deal. For the last four years, work and other factors prevented me from riding much. But this spring (after ski season) my focus is getting back in the saddle and riding. I can do 10 miles fine, but there is no reason I can't get back in shape where doing a 25 mile ride is the norm.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Bought my first road bike in college in '81. Rode the snot out of it for 30 years. I had an old Schwinn Typhoon as a teen in the '70s that I built into an off-road capable bike in '82: added the knobbiest Schwinn tires I could find, a BMX stem, seat and handlebars. That bike reminded me of why I loved riding dirt bikes as a teen. I bought a worn out Trek Mountain Track 800 about 10 years ago and I've been on the trails ever since. I've got a 29er and 2 26er's now. The Trek is now a rigid SS. The road bike is now my gravel bike and still sporting 27s although in a cyclocross tread. I've given up on road riding due to too many unfortunate car/bike mishaps in my area.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode bikes as a kid. As a young adult in Toronto I rode a commuter bike. At age 44 I bought my first road bike and joined a cycling club. I liked the speed that road cycling offered and I enjoyed challenging myself riding greater distances. For 2 seasons I did tt races, criterium and century rides but I got bored with the strict conformity of road cycling. I drifted away from the club regime (including the matching bibs and jerseys&#8230; socks and helmet lifestyle) and preferred solo rides (which was a nice therapeutic escape from a demanding personal life at the time).

When I was 48 I went on date with a guy who took me mountain biking. He lent me a bike and I rode a dirt trail for the first time. I enjoyed his company and I was getting the hang of riding dirt and , then I went over the bars on the first downhill. I was hurt but felt so embarrassed at my clumsiness; but I really liked this guy and didn't want to be a cry-baby so I brushed myself off and kept riding despite the pain. When I got home, I noticed I had a bruise the size of a dinner plate on my hip and thigh. I wanted to continue to see this guy so I set a goal to learn to mtb. It was a steep learning curve and suffered more cuts and bruises but by the age of 50 I wanted to try dh&#8230; oh then I was really hooked and I joined the dark side. And I also married that guy who first took me mountain biking.

After my first mtb ride (and subsequent crash) I practiced log overs and wore pads 








My first time dh. (2009)








After a season I was hooked








My first Dh race








Riding at Mt Ste Anne








Broken wrist  








Ice biking








Winter rides








I'm now in my late 50's. Despite some health setbacks (breast cancer, and bone crushing injuries), I keep bouncing back. To this day, I'm still riding; still trying to build my technical skills and improve my strength and endurance. Mountain biking has also opened up new experiences like winter riding, including ice biking, dirt jumping, trail building, and trail advocacy. I have been doing crossfit for 3 years, (to enhance strength) running for a year (for improved cardio). I find that the added training supports my overall fitness, keeps me looking and feeling good and my relationship strong. I'm still trying to keep up with my hubby.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Diggin the vintage Volvo Cannondale Jersey! I had a long sleeve one. Not sure what happened to it. May find another one on ebay.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

Moved up to Athens to go to UGA in 1985 and my roommates had mtn bikes, a Trek and a Rock Hopper so i bought a Jamis Dakota and rode to all my classes and some off road riding. The Jamis was stolen (dang thieves!) and i bought a Giant AT740 in 1988 and and took it up to our mountain cabin in Ellijay and rode Stanley Creek Trail. In 1990 i was doing a pharmacy rotation in Crown Point New Mexico and took my Giant. Rode on the local mesa trails (my first bad crash, briefly knocked out and stitches above my eye) and went and rode in Durango and Moab Slickrock trail(still have my old map from Rim Cyclery!).
Graduated and took a job in Florida and put super skinny center bead tires and Scott bars and did a couple triathlons. Upgraded a couple years later to a Cannondale Delta V with a head shock (bike had some outrageous XYZ bar ends). Did some racing in Brooksville and at Croom and would take my bike up to Ellijay to ride a few times a year. 
Moved back to Georgia in 1997 and rode my bike some until the headshock wasn't holding air. Had a bad experience at a local bike shop and then Cannondale would not replace the the shock so i showed them and quit riding for 5-6 years. 
Decided to get back into biking and bought a hardtail Cannondale 29er (made in USA!) from REI and started riding again at local trails (Tribble Mill just down from my house) and North Georgia. Decided my butt needed full suspension so i bought a closeout 2013 Cannondale Scalpel 29er (not made in USA) and rode it for a couple years, mainly in N. Georgia. By this point i was really into mountain biking so i made a serious upgrade purchase in late 2016 and bought a Pivot 429T, which i am totally loving and grooving. The rest is history so they say, with more history to be made!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I've biked all my life, for fun as a kid, to get around campus in college, than occasionally/casually for a few years after that. Got into it big time as an adult after I got divorced in '93. I was a little lost, lacking direction, drinking too much, not loving life. Spring of '94, a buddy got me to come along and do some road rides with him and the local cycling club on my old campus knock-around bike. That led to buying my first brand new real road bike that summer, then my first real mtb a year or so later, and it has been at or near the center of my life ever since.


----------



## cobraboy69 (Dec 20, 2016)

Started mountain biking in the early eighties,had great biking friends and fun times back then-then life and business took over till about 3 years ago when I bought a new 29r mountain bike. Since then I have also added a Fatbike for winter here in the northern country and couldn't be happier! I am in better shape now than in my 40's due not just from the riding but with the diet aspect that follows. Retired now and always look forward to riding,will be 60 the end of this year. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

There's a lot of inspiration in this thread. Kudos:thumbsup:

5 decades of biking for me. Took a break between the late 70s and late 80s to chase girls and get a couple of degrees. Then got back into biking in the late 80s. Took another hiatus in the early 2000s when I succumbed to the evils of the devil sauce. Now a recovered alcoholic with an even greater penchant for bikes. Unfortunately the body is wearing out but any ride is a good ride. Cheers and thanks you guys and gals for the stoke!

the mid-1970s.








Late 1980s. Slickrock trail in Moab.








Early 1990s, Double Top in Crested Butte, CO








Late 2000s. Hangover trail in Sedona.








Mid 2010s. Blue Mountain Enduro in Utah last summer.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm one who did the typical kid's biking thang. I was always the big guy who could go longer and ride farther than my peers. I got a bit more serious in the early '80's when I bought a Schwinn World Sport. I became a life long commuter at that time, getting into slightly better, mid range bikes. I wore out quite a few, riding them till they creaked when pedaling. Then I got the Marin. That's when I started having more disposable income and a longer commute. This is one frame I just can't wear out. It's also the best fit of any bike I've ever owned. 
I restored it this winter and am now retired. While I'm thinking about going FS AND getting a decent road bike, OlMarin is here to stay.
BTW I've never purchased a new or even slightly used car. Always found ones needing fixed, drove a few years and repeated the process.
Recent pic


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

Started MTB riding in the 80s in Colorado and then moved to Montana in 1990. I did a lot of smooth trail riding in those years but really picked up my riding and diversified the geography and terrain in the mid 90s through about 2010. After 2010 I went into work and other mode. Ugh. Everything took a hit, including skiing, a great passion. Now I am working to get back into riding in a big way. I took up skate skiing this winter and loved it. I am starting to put miles on the roadie this spring and running for cross training. My lungs and legs are good, but I need to lose pounds. Haha. My 08 Titus RX 29er still feels awesome to me, and I am getting the mrs (my partner in active crime) a new MTB for her birthday in April. The dogs -- my other partners in active crime who used to bike with me extensively -- are now very old to old (16 and 12) and sleep a lot, so the window is open to get back. Right now I am catching up on all the changes in the bikes. 650b is now the standard, boost, plus, 1x11(12), ... Lots of changes. So fun to engage again and learn.

Ps. Love this 50+ sub-forum.

From 2008 (I still have that sweater, haha)


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I tried cycling in briefs once. I was almost arrested...


----------



## geoffpw (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fun thread....*

Mid 70s in the UK: Rode to school and back through the woods every day from age 12, which involved several old WW2 bomb-holes that we'd stop at and race around and do jumps and stuff. The bikes would fall apart (as would our school uniforms) so we used to convert old beaters to make them tougher using the high school metalworking shop. I remember the first knobbly tires showing up at our local bike store (from Calif. I think I recall). We called them tracker-bikes, back then. "Mountain bike" was not part of the vernacular yet.

Mountain bikes didn't show up till the early 80s and I thought they were wussy - my brother bought one and I decided that they were just the latest yuppie toy. Besides, I preferred my bikes with engines by that time (though I still rode a road-bike - mostly to the pub and back, though there were a couple of camping tours).

Finally I bought a Diamondback in 87 and started getting back into it. Moved to the US early 90s and got a Gary Fisher steel frame (still in use as a road training ride) and started riding regularly (with Jeff Ringle amongst others - ring any bells?)

'98, I moved to New England bought my first FS and got more serious - a k2 pro-flex 4000 (still in use today as a backup bike - many mods in the intervening time). That bike lasted 17 years till I started racing 3 years ago and realized I needed to spend some more cash! - Santa Cruz tallboy carbon which I love to bits!

Maybe I'll buy another bike when I turn 70


----------



## geoffpw (Jun 10, 2006)

Love the 70s pic. rockman!! Takes me back. Those "ape-hangers" - ace, I remember (not) landing a jump and snapping one side of the bar clean off


----------



## Lonn (Jul 21, 2017)

You guys have far better memories than I do. I hit 55 last Saturday. I rode bikes all the time as a kid in the 60s, usually hand me down Western Flyers from the gas station/store down the street. My first decent bike was a Gitane Gypsy in 76. Rode it until it got stolen, recovered it and then sole it to my uncle when I moved to England in 78. I rode European bikes until my Dad bought me a used Schwinn in 79 or so. Moved back to the states in 81 and joined the Air Force. Didn't get another decent bike until about 93, some sort of entry level Specialized. Left it behind when I moved to Germany in 97. Bought an Exotec in 98 and rode that in my first race. It was heavy and I sold it pretty quick and built up a Barracuda frame that was a much lighter overall bike. I also had a Trek ZX6500 frame and swapped out components from time to time just for fun. Both bikes got stolen by the movers when I returned to the states in 2001. I bought a used Cannondale V500 from a coworker in 2003 but sold it pretty quick as I had lost the passion by that point. Guitars had taken over my life big time. In 2004 I bought another mint Trek ZX6500 off eBay for almost nothing and still have it. Extremely well built bike that is tight to this day. In about 2008 my wife bought me a used Cannondale F2000 from eBay that I rode a fair amount and I still have it. I had octuple bypass open heart surgery in 2010 and couldn't ride the mountain bike so I bought a cheap Walmart cruiser that I also still have. About a month ago I dusted off the bikes and have started riding moderately again, even bought another Cannondale F500 from craigslist a few weeks back for $150 and really like it.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll keep it short,

Grew up in the foothills of S.CA. Late 60s early 70s had a Schwinn Stingray with MX bars big tires ( for a Stingray anyway ), small chainring so I could climb the fire roads up in the mountains behind the house I lived in. Coming down was a blast but would turn the rear hub blue from being on the coaster brake all the time.

Fast forward to mid 80s or so, a Fuji Suncrest was my first purpose built MTB.

Early 90s, moved to CO. bought a Trek 7000 with a front suspension pogo stick. First Aluminum and front suspension bike.

Early 2000s, bought a Specialized Enduro Expert, first FS bike

2016 - built an Ican S7 Carbon frame bike, first Carbon MTB

2017 - Just got done building an Ibis Mojo HD3, love riding it.

Will probably be riding till I'm dead or no longer able.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I played around on Huffy bikes as a kid, got a "10 speed" around age 10 or 11 which I used for my paper route, and later to ride to my friends houses all over town. At around age 17 or so A friend of mine got a Specialized Stumpjumper which I thought was the most amazing thing. This was around 1987. I soon had a Giant Sedona fully rigid mtb, loved riding it. Later ended up with a Stumpjumper when they were only hardtails. Started racing, several mountain bikes later I had a Specialized FSR that I raced XC on in my late 20's. I was an avid road rider at that time as well, doing some criteriums and lots of group rides. Totally was having a blast.
Then I got diagnosed wiith acromegaly. It required two piituitary surgeries and I stopped riding completely directly after being in the best shape of my life. I lost all my fitness, I got depressed, the acromegaly had and still has negative physical effects. I stopped for almost twenty years until a few weeks ago at age 47(hopefully I don't get kicked from the over 50 forum  ), I somehow got it into my head I want to do it again. I went on my first real trail ride last weekend, and am trying to get enough fitness and skills back to play around in the woods again.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

geoffpw said:


> Love the 70s pic. rockman!! Takes me back. Those "ape-hangers" - ace, I remember (not) landing a jump and snapping one side of the bar clean off


Yeah I remember snapping a few off as well. And riding all the time with a crescent wrench to tighten the cheap stamped metal goose neck. I remember ponying up for a drop-forged Schwinn gooseneck stem and thinking it was the shizzle.

4 decades later air time still calls but one must choose wisely, eh

1975








2017


----------

